# Deck lid insert



## CullmanR452 (Jan 14, 2010)

what do you guys think i bought an extra panel to try it out and am not sure.


----------



## cain5.7 (Dec 23, 2010)

like :cool.... where did u pick that up at?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks good. Guessing that a PBM insert?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If I use my imagination, I can clearly see that is a beautiful addition to your GTO. 

Seriously, post a better pic please.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

When I build a CF trunk lid, I'm going to make that all one solid piece, and french out the seams.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it looks best stock, but it can look good.. (not my car)


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ol' Yeller said:


> I think it looks best stock, but it can look good.. (not my car)


That POS looks familiar..... 



































































LOL... cause that panel was previously mounted on this trunk..


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

lol. I remember hauling those trunks around while taking another pos down to nick williams...


----------



## CullmanR452 (Jan 14, 2010)

cain5.7 said:


> like :cool.... where did u pick that up at?





jpalamar said:


> Looks good. Guessing that a PBM insert?


i actually found a guy parting out his car that hit a tree on craigslist. paid like 100$ for the whole deck lid minus the spoiler.

it was cgm when i got it and i used flat balck krylon I had planned on getting it professionally painted but it came out so perfect with the rattle can its still on there now


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have seen a Yellow Jacket here in town that had a similar setup and it looked GREAT.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Racoon Mod. 

To each his own.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Great look, more vintage muscle look!!*

Well i like that look as my GTO has


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^I like what yours has under the hood!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

What are those 2 circles in the rear?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

^Yeah is it dumped and thats just a cop deterent fake looking tips?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> What are those 2 circles in the rear?





ZEIKE524 said:


> ^Yeah is it dumped and thats just a cop deterent fake looking tips?


Those look like SuperTrapp exhaust tips. They're adjustable for sound and the manufacturer also claims that they are also tuneable powerwise by adding or removing stainless plates.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That looks terrible lol 

Just being honest


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen the insert with the lights on it (VX Commodore/Calais Garnish panel)...I've only seen in on a Torrid Red 04 but it looked really good...been trying to find out how to get a decent one to the states


----------

